# 04 650 v twin



## Monster500s (Sep 3, 2015)

Has. Jet kits, hmf exhaust, 2" lift on front none on rear but I have it to go with it 14" wheels 30" silverbacks with 70 miles on them 2" wheel spacers all way around, custom stickers bike was basically built and dedicated to a family with a child with MS, is the reason for the ribbons and colors, but I have all stock parts to go with it. $3,000 
Good deal?


----------



## Monster500s (Sep 3, 2015)

Need help the atv is very clean


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Too much for an 04. 1800-2200 IMO.


----------



## Monster500s (Sep 3, 2015)

OK thanks


----------

